# what is the difference between cache and data?



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have an Optimus V. I seem to accumulate a MASSIVE amount of data on my browser. I keep the cache clean pretty regularly. However, when I go to manage applications, it says that there is 50 MB of DATA. I then have to pretty much reset my browser by clearing data and I lose my passwords, bookmarks, etc. So, I would like to know what is the difference between cache and data? It happens pretty quickly. What could I be doing to amass so much data in so little time? Also, is there a way to remove data without having to clear my data or in a sense reset my browser? Is there a way to put the data from my browser onto my SD card. What can I do to deal with this issue. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

